# Swordtail is gone!!



## squidward (Feb 15, 2009)

Our red velvet swordtail Molly is gone, disapeared, just like that. My husband checked on her last night about 2a.m. and she was just swimming around , we've been treating her for ich . This morning when we came down she was gone! Could the other fish have eaten her? Wouldn't there be some trace of her. I am perplexed!

Any ideas what could of happen?


----------



## Nudist (Oct 19, 2008)

did you check on the floor behind the tank? i have had them jump out before.

Steve


----------



## squidward (Feb 15, 2009)

we've checked everywhere, they must have eaten her


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

:-( Im sorry!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How awful!


----------



## squidward (Feb 15, 2009)

:-( Its hard to explain to 6 yr old how a fish just disapears.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, that wuld be very difficult. I'm sorry you have to go through that.


----------

